# ZHP owner be aware of your lower front lip



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

I traded my ZHP with my uncle's Tundra for couple of days in order to move stuffs to storage. Upon washing the car yesterday, I found out that the lower front lip was badly scratched, more like damaged. My uncle must have curved parking bump or like. Two screws at the bottom on the right side was misssing. Boy, this is bad. Is there anything that I can use to cover the two lower front lips? Anything to protect it?


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

ClubSpec330i said:


> I traded my ZHP with my uncle's Tundra for couple of days in order to move stuffs to storage. Upon washing the car yesterday, I found out that the lower front lip was badly scratched, more like damaged. My uncle must have curved parking bump or like. Two screws at the bottom on the right side was misssing. Boy, this is bad. Is there anything that I can use to cover the two lower front lips? Anything to protect it?


You could get some splitters...


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

I'd duct tape the uncle over them.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It's called "don't let people drive it without explaining to them that they will reverse into parking spaces or have their heads served to you on a platter."


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> It's called "don't let people drive it without explaining to them that they will reverse into parking spaces or have their heads served to you on a platter."


 Some people have a hard enough time driving in the forward direction, and now you want them to try it in reverse!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> You could get some splitters...


That is what I will be doing this weekend, installing my CS splitters. They came in yesterday

They will cover prior damage and hopefully will hide any future minor damage. Just got to stay away not only from sidewalks, curbs, and wheel stops but also from ramps that are too steep.


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

what are the splitters and where do you get them?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

EZ said:


> what are the splitters and where do you get them?


Here are the part numbers, one for each side. Cheapest place I found was Pacific BMW, about $114 per side.

51-11-7-895-563
51-11-7-895-564

You can see a picture of a CI with splitters (the black extensions on the front bumper) in the post below.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=781860&postcount=7


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

LDV330i said:


> Here are the part numbers, one for each side. Cheapest place I found was Pacific BMW, about $114 per side.
> 
> 51-11-7-895-563
> 51-11-7-895-564
> ...


 :thumbup: good info, thanks


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> :thumbup: good info, thanks


 So are the splitters going on your list of upcomings mods?


----------



## Raikkonen (Jan 20, 2004)

I always park well short of those cement blocks they us ein parking spots... I scraped on one once and that was it.... Thank goodness 3 series are so small we can park well short od the 10,000 pound 50 ft SUV's


----------



## EZ (Feb 27, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Here are the part numbers, one for each side. Cheapest place I found was Pacific BMW, about $114 per side.
> 
> 51-11-7-895-563
> 51-11-7-895-564
> ...


Thanks a ton! So I figure, one buys them from a local dealer?


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

One, don't even get close to the curb or stop, and two, and just in case you're even close, be verrry gentle on the brakes so the front doesn't dip at all. I was just an eighth of an inch over the edge of a curb, but the stop was juuust enough to nick the corner of the front right lip.  

One other tip is to try using your left mirror as a guide. If I pull into a straight perpendicular space, once the bottom of the curb comes into view under the left mirror, that's close enough for me. :thumbup:


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> :thumbup: good info, thanks


Oh oh... the Doc is on the prowl again :angel:


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> That is what I will be doing this weekend, installing my CS splitters. They came in yesterday
> 
> They will cover prior damage and hopefully will hide any future minor damage. Just got to stay away not only from sidewalks, curbs, and wheel stops but also from ramps that are too steep.


need pics


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

EZ said:


> Thanks a ton! So I figure, one buys them from a local dealer?


 Only if you want to pay list price of $312 for both sides.  The price of $228/pair is the internet/phone price at Pacific BMW.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

LDV330i said:


> So are the splitters going on your list of upcomings mods?


Yes....... :eeps:

First up, rear sway bar and new clutch pedal  Are you keeping yours black or painting them to match the car :dunno:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

kyyuan said:


> Oh oh... the Doc is on the prowl again :angel:


 :str8pimpi :amish: :fruit:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Dr. Phil said:


> Yes....... :eeps:
> 
> First up, rear sway bar and new clutch pedal  Are you keeping yours black or painting them to match the car :dunno:


 Right now I am going to leave them black. They are at high risk of getting scuffed so black will conceal any minor damage. On my TI, I also installed an M3 lip spoiler (front bumper) that was black. Up close you could see some of the battle scars but from afar the car looked good and free of blemishes.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

LDV330i said:


> Right now I am going to leave them black. They are at high risk of getting scuffed so black will conceal any minor damage. On my TI, I also installed an M3 lip spoiler (front bumper) that was black. Up close you could see some of the battle scars but from afar the car looked good and free of blemishes.


Cool :thumbup: I plan on leaving mine black as well :bigpimp:


----------



## woohoo (May 29, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> One, don't even get close to the curb or stop, and two, and just in case you're even close, be verrry gentle on the brakes so the front doesn't dip at all. I was just an eighth of an inch over the edge of a curb, but the stop was juuust enough to nick the corner of the front right lip.
> 
> One other tip is to try using your left mirror as a guide. If I pull into a straight perpendicular space, once the bottom of the curb comes into view under the left mirror, that's close enough for me. :thumbup:


I use my car's reflection in the car(s) next to me like a mirror. I haven't run into a curb yet! :thumbup:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Looks SHARP LDV! I still think the gloss black grills would set it off.

I suppose it's only a matter of time before these extensions are available on ebay. YAY!


----------

